# need to put on weight



## jonathan18 (Apr 15, 2011)

hi i am 18 year old and really underweight with an eating disorder i won't to put on weight but i don't know what to eat that won't upset me so could people advise me on a meal plan or any foods that won't upset me which are low in fiber because high fiber foods upset me and i am lactose intolerent.Also i brought some starwberryjam,golden grahame cerals,dairy free butter,soy milk would any of these upset me


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

All of thoughs would upset my stomach Except for the dairy free butter i do not know what that is. Is it just butter?You need to read us the ingredients. Store bought items have multi ingredients.Also for a side note make sure you do not drink any soy milk. Tofu and soy milk are highly toxic.I heard only Miso, Tempeh and Natto soys are safe to eat. While all others are toxic.The soy bean plant in nature is naturally highly toxic.Infants exclusively fed soy-based formula have 13,000 to 22,000 times more estrogen compounds in their blood than babies fed milk-based formula it is an abomination.And also some prisons in usa feed the prisoners diets that are high in soy. Which tortures and kills them.http://www.westonaprice.org/soy-alert/1624-cruel-and-unusual-punishment-soy-diet-for-illinois-prisonersA few things that i think will really help you is.1. Drinking clean water. preferably reverse osmosis.2. Eating grass fed meats. Grass fed cattle like cows or buffalo and such. Eating that will make you feel alot better. But you need to cook it a good way. You cannot overcook it. When you fry it on the pan add some unsalted butter to cook with. Butter does not burn easily thats why it's the only fat you cook with.3. As for your vitamins and nutrients eat some grass fed cattle liver. It is chalk full of nutrients you need. But it must be grass fed.I know for sure these foods will help you. Just i don't always tell people about them because they are soo hard to find and end up depressing the person because they are unable to find them Remember organic does not always mean Grass fed.


----------

